# Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

						Die Marktforscher des Unternehmens Trendforce gehen davon aus, dass es zu Produktionsproblemen in verschiedenen Bereichen der Elektronik kommen könnte. Vor allem Notebooks, Smartphones und andere smarte Geräte sollen betroffen sein. Auch SSD-Preise sollen steigen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*


----------



## buggs001 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass es auch noch auf viele andere Technikbereiche eine Auswirkung haben wird.

Welche Grafikkarte, TVs, Handy, etc. werden aktuell nicht in China gefertigt?
Wird wohl nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz sein.


----------



## Rocko (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Heißt das, MSI produziert derzeits nichts? Die sind ja in einer ganz anderen Provinz, die eigentlich nicht so stark betroffen ist, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Erst Flut, jetzt ein Virus. Was ist als nächstes Schuld an einer Preiserhöhung?


----------



## Bevier (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Klar, nachdem es mit dem "Stromausfall" neulich nicht geklappt hat, die Preise nachhaltig zu erhöhen, muss nun die nächste Ausrede gesucht werden...

Damit will ich sicher nicht sagen, dass das Virus nicht schlimm ist aber die Hersteller produzieren allesamt nicht in dieser Weltgegend (auch wenn Trendforce das behaupten aber die haben auch nur Interesse an höheren Einnahmen durch steigende Preise)


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Wie auch immer, der Zeitpunkt könnte nicht ungünstiger sein, siehe neue Konsolengeneration. Mal sehen ob sich das wirklich auf die Preisgestaltung auswirkt oder sogar zu Releaseverschiebungen führt.

MfG


----------



## Bongripper666 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Ohne Defekt werde ich die nächsten Jahre sowieso nichts kaufen müssen. Mir wurscht.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Naja ich hätte schon gerne mal größere SSDs, meine 2 x 1 TB für Spiele sind fast ständig voll (da ich fast nie ein Spiel am Stück durchspiele sondern viel durcheinander spiele).


----------



## Cobar (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Erst Flut, jetzt ein Virus. Was ist als nächstes Schuld an einer Preiserhöhung?



Ich würde auf sowas tippen wie Heuschrecken, Mücken, Frösche, Hagel, Wasser wird zu Blut, Finsternis, Tod aller Erstgeborenen, ...
Irgendwas wird schon passen, um die Preise zu erhöhen.


----------



## DaStash (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Wo stehen eigentlich die ganzen Fabriken wo die Speicherchips produziert werden?

MfG


----------



## AlphaMale (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Ich habe gehört, von jemand, der gehört hat, hat sich der English-Translator eines großen Speicherzellen Herstellers (der den beiliegenden Warranty_Zettel von Chinesisch auf English übersetzen soll) beim Aussteigen aus der U-Bahn den Knöchel gebrochen haben und fällt jetzt 4-6 Wochen aus.
Daraufhin hat der Hersteller Sxxxx und Cxxxx entschieden, die Preise für SSD Speicher um 12% innerhalb des ersten Handelsquartals anzuheben.

*//*Sarkasmus off.


----------



## bastian123f (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Shadow Tech ist teils auch betroffen. Ich habe eine Mail erhalten, dass mein Shadow sich verzögern kann.


----------



## empy (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Was ist als nächstes Schuld an einer Preiserhöhung?



Leute, die weiter wie die Bekloppten alles zu jedem Preis kaufen, ohne darüber nachzudenken, ob sie es wirklich brauchen oder nicht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*


Es sollte aber in China bald vorbei sein. Es gab gestern keine 400 Neuinfektionen mehr. 400 Millionen Chinesen leben unter Quarantäne damit sollte der Spuk in vier Wochen vorbei sein. Aber ja, diese wochenlangen Produktionseinschränkungen werden wir überall erleben. Die Welle der Produktionsstillstände hier im Land kommt erst noch zu uns, Noch sind genug Frachtschiffe mit Waren unterwegs, die fahren ja ein paar Wochen ...


----------



## sonny1606 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sollte aber in China bald vorbei sein. Es gab gestern keine 400 Neuinfektionen mehr. 400 Millionen Chinesen leben unter Quarantäne damit sollte der Spuk in vier Wochen vorbei sein. Aber ja, diese wochenlangen Produktionseinschränkungen werden wir überall erleben. Die Welle kommt erst noch zu uns, Noch sind genug Frachtschiffe mit Waren unterwegs, die fahren ja ein paar Wochen ...



Das will ich hoffen. Bisher haben die es noch nicht geschafft es einzudämmen. 60.000 Infizierte sind zwar noch nicht viel, aber zeitlich betrachtet für einen neuen Virus doch viel. Nicht umsonst haben derzeit weltweit alle virulogen Alpträume.


----------



## Jimb0J0nes (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Ich wollte April rum zumindest 2 Paletten an PV Modulen von Ja Solar ordern. Die Produktion bei dehnen lief letzte Woche wieder an und Anfang April dürften die ersten Container eintrudeln. 
Perfektes timing und ich darf wider Tetris aufm Dach spielen


----------



## Adi1 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Davon wird die Welt jetzt nicht untergehen,

wird mal wieder Zeit, dass das Ganze mal entschleunigt wird.

Man muss halt auch mal zwei Schritte zurückgehen können.


----------



## empy (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Man muss halt auch mal zwei Schritte zurückgehen können.



Muss man ja nicht mal. Es ist eigentlich eher ein kleiner Stolperer im Sprint.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Also jetzt wieder über 5 Jahre warten bis wir wieder beim selben Preisniveau angelangt sind. ^^

Vor der Flutkatastrophe 2011 war der Preis für 2 TB HDD Platten bei 50+ Euro gewesen.


----------



## Pu244 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Davon wird die Welt jetzt nicht untergehen,
> 
> wird mal wieder Zeit, dass das Ganze mal entschleunigt wird.
> 
> Man muss halt auch mal zwei Schritte zurückgehen können.



Du kannst mir gerne dein Geld geben, je mehr, umso besser und dein Leben so "entschleunigen".

Es kann nicht schnell genug gehen, es leben zuviele Menschen immer noch in Armut und die Welt muß sich stärker industrialisieren, um das zu ändern (wir brauchen noch etwa zwei Verdoppelungen). Komischerweise leben die allermeisten Armutsbefürworter (nichts anderes ist "Entschleunigung") selbst im Wohlstand, wenn es einem zu gut geht, dann kommt man eben oft auf dumme Gedanken.


----------



## Atma (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Cobar schrieb:


> Ich würde auf sowas tippen wie Heuschrecken, Mücken, Frösche, Hagel, Wasser wird zu Blut, Finsternis, Tod aller Erstgeborenen, ...
> Irgendwas wird schon passen, um die Preise zu erhöhen.


Das Zeug muss von den Fabriken zu den Häfen transportiert und verschifft werden, es sind nicht nur Fabriken die stillstehen sondern auch die Logistik. Aber soweit kann hier ja anscheinend kaum einer denken


----------



## Acgira (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Und in einigen Wochen heißt es dann, dass auch Grafikkarten wegen dem Virus um 20% teurer werden und dass sie das wegen steigender Speicherpreise schon tun könnten wurde bereits genannt. hm.... Ich hätte gerne ein Zeitmaschine - damit "fahr" ich in die Zukunft kauf mir dort eine 5080TI und wenn ich damit zurück bin - sag ich euch dann wie teuer sie war. Ich glaub ich würd damit sogar ein paar Benchmarks machen...

Aber in erster Linie würd ich davon berichten wie das mit dem Virus dann tatsächlich ausgegangen ist.


----------



## MikolajPL (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sollte aber in China bald vorbei sein. Es gab gestern keine 400 Neuinfektionen mehr.


Diese Zahlen sind leider geschönt. Die chinesische Regierung hat die Zählweise geändert.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Die Welle kommt erst noch zu uns, Noch sind genug Frachtschiffe mit Waren unterwegs, die fahren ja ein paar Wochen ...


Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Viren die teils wochenlange Fahrt mit dem Containerschiff überhaupt überleben.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Es kann nicht schnell genug gehen, es leben zuviele Menschen immer noch in Armut und die Welt muß sich stärker industrialisieren, um das zu ändern (wir brauchen noch etwa zwei Verdoppelungen).


Hat die Erde überhaupt so viele Ressourcen? Ewiges Wachstum mit endlichen Produktionsmitteln ist leider unmöglich ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



MikolajPL schrieb:


> Es ist eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Viren die teils wochenlange Fahrt mit dem Containerschiff überhaupt überleben.




Nicht die Virenwelle, die wirtschaftliche Welle durch ausbleibende Waren. Allerdings wird das durch langsame Produktionssenkung bei uns abgepufferter als in Südkorea laufen.

Ich ändere man den Urspungstext


----------



## azzih (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Atma schrieb:


> Das Zeug muss von den Fabriken zu den Häfen transportiert und verschifft werden, es sind nicht nur Fabriken die stillstehen sondern auch die Logistik. Aber soweit kann hier ja anscheinend kaum einer denken



Richtig, wenigstens einer hier mit ein bisschen Sachverstand.

Aktuell ist die komplette Logistikkette gestört. Teilweise wird noch Ware in Fabriken produziert aber es gibt kein Personal zum Verpacken mehr. Die Ware steht dort in den Firmen nur rum. Container die schon beladen wurden dürfen wegen möglicher Kontamination nicht weiter fahren. Betrifft  so langsam nicht mehr nur Speicher, sondern alle Art von Technik.

Aktuell hat DHL übrigens kompletten Versand nach China eingestellt. Nicht wegen Corona Gefahr an sich, sondern weil es in China kein Personal mehr für den Weitertransport gibt, weil keiner arbeitet. Ist schon sehr lustig und aktuell werden Reihenweise Aufträge abgesagt. Trifft jetzt vielleicht noch nicht massiv den Endkunden mit seinen 1-2 Teilchen, aber im B2B Geschäft ist das für Händler sehr deutlich spürbar und wird mittelfristig auch nicht verschwinden.

Wo der Endkunde es aktuell merkt sind SSDs mit Preissteigerungen von bis zu 30%, verschiedene Apple Produkte sind gar nicht mehr lieferbar, Intel gibt keine CPUs mehr heraus und gerade werden auch bei Monitoren und Fernsehern Lieferschwierigkeiten immer deutlicher.


----------



## T-MAXX (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Oh Gott, da muss ich gleich noch bestellen...


----------



## Pu244 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Acgira schrieb:


> Und in einigen Wochen heißt es dann, dass auch Grafikkarten wegen dem Virus um 20% teurer werden und dass sie das wegen steigender Speicherpreise schon tun könnten wurde bereits genannt.



Wenn das noch so weitergeht, dann wird alles teurer, da heute alles mit allem zusammenhängt. Am Ende könnte es diverse Dinge sogar regulär garnichtmehr geben. Wobei Zocker PCs unter den Posten "unnötige Luxusgüter" fallen und damit relativ egal sind.

Mich hat es auch schon erwischt. Ich habe das neuste Kartenspiel, von Joscha Sauer, bei Kickstarter unterstützt, meine Belohnung verzöger sich jetzt.



MikolajPL schrieb:


> Hat die Erde überhaupt so viele Ressourcen? Ewiges Wachstum mit endlichen Produktionsmitteln ist leider unmöglich ...



Ja, die gibt es. Um den Äquator ist die Solarenergie sehr effektiv. Für die nördlich oder südlich gelegenen Länder (wie uns) gibt es noch die billige Kernkraft. Wenn man das heute schon abgereicherte Uran in schnellen Brütern spaltet, dann reicht es um 10 Mrd Menschen 700 Jahre auf dem Niveau eines US Amerikaners zu versorgen (oder für gut 1500 Jahre auf dem Niveau eines Deutschen). Damit ist das Problem Energie weitgehend gelöst, eventuell kommt noch etwas besseres, billige Geothermie oder die Kernfusion. Die Landwirtschaft kann noch einiges mehr hergeben, wenn man sie in den Entwicklungsländern konsequent industrialisiert. Rohstoffe sind noch genug vorhanden. Der Meeresgrund, die Arktis und die Antarktis sind zu einem großen Teil nicht erschlossen.

Ewiges Wachstum kann es nicht geben, aber es ist mehr als genug für alle da.


----------



## Muxxer (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

So um ne 1tb ssd mit nem Arbeitskollegen gewettet letzte woche, das die Geldhur.en sowas gleich für ne Preiserhöhung nutzen bei Elektronik aus dem Asiatischen raum.
Aber jetzt hab ich ja erst ma ausgesorgt ne Zeitlang mit meiner neuen MX500 haha


----------



## mardsis (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Bevier schrieb:


> Klar, nachdem es mit dem "Stromausfall" neulich nicht geklappt hat, die Preise nachhaltig zu erhöhen, muss nun die nächste Ausrede gesucht werden...
> 
> Damit will ich sicher nicht sagen, dass das Virus nicht schlimm ist aber die Hersteller produzieren allesamt nicht in dieser Weltgegend (auch wenn Trendforce das behaupten aber die haben auch nur Interesse an höheren Einnahmen durch steigende Preise)



Das Angebot und die Nachfrage bestimmen den Preis.  

Das Angebot ist derzeit sowieso schon Knapp (u.a. Intel CPUs, allgemein Komponenten), die Nachfrage jedoch seit Monaten extrem hoch. Seit circa. November 2019 habe ich für PC-Systeme bei unserem Hauptlieferanten Lieferzeiten von 4-6 Wochen.

Heute haben wir einen Anruf bekommen mit der Info, dass wir uns eindecken sollen mit allem was wir die nächsten Monate brauchen, weil die Fabriken teilweise bis mindestens Anfang April still stehen (Chinese New Year und Corona). Man rechnet damit, das wir zum Ende von Q1 Lieferzeiten von 8-12 Wochen haben. (Zitat: "Die nächsten Monate werden hart.") Wir werden heute dutzende Systeme bestellen und hoffen, dass wir die nächsten Monate mit dem Lagerbestand klarkommen können.
Wenn schon die Hersteller nicht mit Komponenten beliefert werden, obwohl die feste Verträge haben und dementsprechend priorisiert werden, dann ist klar, das Distributionen für Privatkunden noch ärmer dran sind. Und da die Ware dann knapp ist, steigt der Preis. Da steckt keine Verschwörung hinter, dass ist ganz normale Marktdynamik.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



azzih schrieb:


> Richtig, wenigstens einer hier mit ein bisschen Sachverstand.
> 
> Aktuell ist die komplette Logistikkette gestört. Teilweise wird noch Ware in Fabriken produziert aber es gibt kein Personal zum Verpacken mehr. Die Ware steht dort in den Firmen nur rum. Container die schon beladen wurden dürfen wegen möglicher Kontamination nicht weiter fahren. Betrifft  so langsam nicht mehr nur Speicher, sondern alle Art von Technik.



Nicht nur beim Abtransport innerhalb Chinas steht die Logistik. Auch in den Häfen bewegen sich teilweise nur noch die Kosten für Lagerplatz (undzwar steil nach oben), vor allem aber hängt es auch bei den Zulieferern. Schon die primären Chips aus z.B. Taiwan ans chinesiche Fließband zu bekommen, ist derzeit eine Mammutaufgabe. Deren Bewältigung aber komplett sinnlos ist, wenn ein kleiner Widerstand oder der vorgesehene Kondensator nicht auf Lager sind. Selbst Lüfterhersteller haben mittlerweile Probleme, weil ein oder zwei von ein paar dutzend Elektronikbauteilen fehlen, die Herstellung von Grafikkarten oder gar Mainboards mit hunderten unterschiedlicher Bauteile dürfte vielerorts unmöglich sein. Selbst Firmen, bei denen mehr als die Hälfte des Personals einsatzbereit wäre (und das ist keineswegs die Regel, da der landesweite Rückreiseverkehr aus den Neujahrsferien unterbrochen wurde), haben deswegen oft verlängerte Werksferien angeordnet.

Bei kompakten, teuren Produkten wie SSDs und zum Teil CPUs, aber auch bei High-End-Grafikkarten, dürfte das bald auch auf dem deutschen Markt deutliche Spuren hinterlassen. RAM ist zum Teil schon 30-50 Prozent im gestiegen. Mit ein paar Wochen Verzögerung dürften im März Komponenten folgen, die ausschließlich per Schiff nach Europa gelangen (Kühlung, Gehäuse, Peripherie) und von denen derzeit noch die Dezember-Produktion in den Regalen steht.




Pu244 schrieb:


> Ja, die gibt es. Um den Äquator ist die Solarenergie sehr effektiv. Für die nördlich oder südlich gelegenen Länder (wie uns) gibt es noch die billige Kernkraft.



Also auf billige Atomkraft kann ich sehr gut verzichten und mittelmäßig sichere AKWs sind so teuer, dass trotz nicht ganz optimaler Bedingungen Solarenergie mit Speichersystemen auch in unseren Breitengraden billiger in Bau und Betrieb sind, von Windkraft ganz zu schweigen. Und wenn man die Entsorgungskosten einbezieht, war Atomkraft schon immer unbezahlbar teuer.


----------



## Pu244 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Also auf billige Atomkraft kann ich sehr gut verzichten und mittelmäßig sichere AKWs sind so teuer, dass trotz nicht ganz optimaler Bedingungen Solarenergie mit Speichersystemen auch in unseren Breitengraden billiger in Bau und Betrieb sind, von Windkraft ganz zu schweigen.



Den RBMK will keiner, auch wenn der kostentechnisch alles vom Platz fegt. Die modernen Designs sind extrem sicher, ich bevorzuge den AP 1700, der EPR ist auch nicht schlecht. Da wurden in China vor einiger Zeit zwei Blöcke, für je 4 Mrd $ ans Netz genommen, in Europa wären das wohl 5 Mrd €, die Chinesen können einfach besser bauen.

Strom aus Photovoltaik und Windkraft würde in Deutschland wohl eher 0,5-1€ je kWh kosten. Die Speicherung mit Akkus oder Wasserstoff verursacht kosten im zweistelligen Centbereich je kWh, dazu müssen dann auch noch die nötigen Leitungen gebaut werden, mit denen der Strom einmal quer durch die Republik geschickt werden kann. Billig ist da überhaupt nichts, jedenfalls nicht in Deutschland (in Norwegen sieht es anders aus).

Das wir ja gerade bei Flops sind:
El Hierro - Das bittere Ende eines Energiewende-Maerchens - Ruhrkultour

So sieht die Energiewende aus, wenn man naiv rangeht. Wir haben keinen Überstatt, der uns finanziell retten wird.

Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn jemand gerne seine Energiewendeträume verwirklichen will, nur sollte man dann auch ehrlich sein, was die Preise betrifft.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Entsorgungskosten einbezieht, war Atomkraft schon immer unbezahlbar teuer.



Nein war sie nicht, die Entsorgung ist gelöst. In Herfa Neurode wird z.B. der deutsche Giftmüll eingelagert:
Untertagedeponie Herfa-Neurode – Wikipedia

Sicher, preiswert und es interessiert keinen. Rein technisch gesehen sprich nichts dagegen die radioaktiven Abfälle einfach dazu zu stellen.

Das ganze zeigt auch die selektive Wahrnehmung in der Debatte. Giftmüll hält ewig und ewig ist etwas länger, als die radioaktiven Abfälle gefährlich sind (je nachdem, wie man sie behandelt sind es ein paar tausend bis hunderttausend Jahre. Somit ist dein PC, für den auch Giftmüll produziert wurde sogar gefährlicher und würde, konsequenter weise, mehrere Billionen Euro kosten (die angenommen Personalkosten läppern sich, wenn man die Ewigkeit berücksichtigt, Kernkraftgegner nutzen das für ihre Märchenzahlen).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Wie meine Links gezeigt haben, liegen die Baukosten für zwei EPR-Blöcke in Europa aktuell bei 24 Milliarden Euro (und am Netz sind sie immer noch nicht), zum restlichen Offtopic mag sich jeder Leser seinen Teil denken.


----------



## azzih (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Ist zwar etwas offtopic aber Atomkraft ist mit den Gesamtkosten die teuerste Stromquelle: Bau, laufende Kosten aber vor allem Abbau und Endlagerung wird den Steuerzahler Milliarden über Milliarden kosten und noch Generationen beschäftigen. Das was die Energiefirmen für den Ausstieg an Gelder beigesteuert haben wird ein Bruchteil von dem sein was uns die Episode Atomkraft am Ende gekostet hat.


----------



## geisi2 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Die Produktion in China ist um ca. 70% eingebrochen. Die Produktionsketten sind dadurch in vielen Bereichen komplett gestört. Dann noch die Logistik dazu...mal kurz zusammengefasst...
So jetzt kann jeder selbst mit a bisserl Logik od. Fantasie ausmalen was das für Auswirkungen hat zumal noch gar nix "paletti" ist. Ob die Maßnahmen der Chinesen wirken muss sich erst noch zeigen und andere Länder reagieren auch schon auffällig "panikartig".
Aber wie jeder kann ich auch nur spekulieren und vermuten. Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist das ich sowas noch NIE erlebt habe. Das ganze Städte desinfiziert werden...hunderte Millionen Menschen in Quarantäne etc etc....
Für mich passen die Zahlen auch nicht mit den drastischen Maßnahmen zusammen.

@azzih
Volle Zustimmung...vielleicht steht mal in nem Geschichtsbuch wie verrückt wir "damals" waren.
Was heisst vielleicht, da bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher^^


----------



## Pu244 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wie meine Links gezeigt haben, liegen die Baukosten für zwei EPR-Blöcke in Europa aktuell bei 24 Milliarden Euro (und am Netz sind sie immer noch nicht), zum restlichen Offtopic mag sich jeder Leser seinen Teil denken.



Wobei das auf Inkompetenz zurückzuführen ist, das kann man der Kernkraft genausowenig anlasten, wie der Luftfahrt den BER. Die Ursachen sind übrigens die gleichen: es gibt Fragen, die beantwortet werden müßten, die Verantwortlichen sind zu feige sie zu beantworten. Deshalb steht der Bau und die Kosten explodieren, langsam, aber sicher. Die erwartete Rendite in Großbritannien liegt übrigend immer noch über 8%.

Ach ja: der El Hierro Artikel im Cache:
El Hierro - Das bittere Ende eines Energiewende-Maerchens - Ruhrkultour

Von der Seite kann man halten was man will, die Zahlen stimmen aber.



azzih schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas offtopic aber Atomkraft ist mit den Gesamtkosten die teuerste Stromquelle: Bau, laufende Kosten aber vor allem Abbau und Endlagerung wird den Steuerzahler Milliarden über Milliarden kosten und noch Generationen beschäftigen. Das was die Energiefirmen für den Ausstieg an Gelder beigesteuert haben wird ein Bruchteil von dem sein was uns die Episode Atomkraft am Ende gekostet hat.



Ist sie nicht, die Gegner der Kernenergie rechnen gerne diverse Dinge zu Mondpreisen ein.

1: Die Entsorgung wird gerne mit irgendwelchen Fantasiebeträgen angesetzt. In Finnland hat man ein gutes Konzept, das 5 Mrd kosten soll und den Müll von mehr als einem einem Jahrhundert aufnimmt. Die Zahlen sind realistisch, wenn man es richtig macht. Wenn man es so, wie Deutschland macht und das Zeug in ein Loch (Asse II oder Morsleben) kippt und sich das Loch als nicht geeignet erweist, dann wird es teuer und man steht ohne Endlager da. Ich habe übrigens ein Buch (der Gorlebenreport) in dem davor schon übrigens vor 40 Jahren gewarnt wurde, da Asse I und III abgesoffen sind. Im übrigen braucht man so oder so ein Endlager, auf die Nukleartechnik (da hängt einiges dran) in Medizin, Forschung und Industrie will einem Hochtechnologieland, wie Deutschland, fast keiner verzichten (spätestens wenn man Krebs hat ist das Gerümpel plötzlich auch bei Grünen sehr beliebt).
2: Es wird auf die fehlende Versicherungsdeckung hingewiesen und dafür werden dann ebenfalls Fantasiebeträge angesetzt. Es stimmt, dass ein Super GAU, der Europa voll trifft, nach den Erfahrungen in Japan (da hat es zum Glück nicht voll getroffen) bis zu 400 Mrd € kosten könnte und nur 2Mrd € versichert sind, allerdings übernimmt der Staat eigentlich alle größeren (potentiellen) Risiken. Egal ob Wasserkraft (die tödlichste Engergiequelle überhaupt, allein beim größten Staudammungück starben 225.000 Menschen), Bankenkrise, Luftfahrt, große Unternehmenspleiten, Umweltschäden, Terroranschläge usw. (zuletzt bei Thomas Cook, davor in der griechischen Schuldenkrise), von daher kann man meiner Meinung nach die Kernkraft dort ruhig mit einreihen.
3: Wird gerne eine Sondersteuer verrechnet (Brennelementesteuer), die nur die Kernkraft zu zahlen hat. Begründet wird die gerne mit den zwei vorhergehenden Punkten, es wird also auch noch doppelt berechnet.

Wenn man real alles zusammenrechnet, dann kostet der Strom, aus neuen Kernkraftwerken, inflationsbereinigt, über 40-60 Jahre, zwischen 1,5 und 2,5 Cent je kWh und ist damit sehr billig. Was denn nun preiswert (Kohle, Gas, Kernkraft, Erneuerbare usw.) ist, das müssen folgende Generationen bestimmen, sie haben dann auch wohl das Wissen dazu. Das große Problem an Kernkraftwerken ist, dass sie extrem hohe Anfangsinvestitionen Erfordern und sich keiner, im politisch extrem instabilen europäischen Strommarkt, sicher sein kann, ob er seine Investitionen noch raus bekommt oder ob die Spielregeln geändert werden (das gilt auch für alle anderen Energiequellen), deswegen muß entweder der Staat ran oder es müssen feste Abnahmepreise vereinbart werden.


----------



## Pu244 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



geisi2 schrieb:


> @azzih
> Volle Zustimmung...vielleicht steht mal in nem Geschichtsbuch wie verrückt wir "damals" waren.
> Was heisst vielleicht, da bin ich mir eigentlich ziemlich sicher^^



Damit kannst (und wirst) du dich vermutlich irren. Im Nachhinein wird das tun der folgenden Generationen meist sehr kritisch gehen. Die Zerstörung des Heidelberger Schoß, durch Ludwig den 14ten führte z.B. 180 Jahre zum deusch französischen Krieg, dessen harte Kapitualtionsbedingungen für Frankreich wiederum zu den harten Kapitualtionsbedingungen für Deutschland nach dem ersten Weltkrieg führte, die wiederum direkt in den zweiten Weltkrieg mündeten. Damals hiel sich jeder für den genialsten und auch die Zeitgenossen fanden es toll (1871 haben wir Deutschen es es den Franzosen so richtig heimgezahlt). Heute ist man der Meinung, dass das ganze eine einzige Kette ist, die beide Länder ins Verderben stürzte. Es gibt selten Dinge, bei denen nachfolgende Generationen nichts auszusetzen haben.

Von daher ist es gut möglich, dass der Atomausstieg als ein extrem dummes Beispiel für Energiepolitik in die Geschichte eingeht. Besonders wenn wir irgendwann wieder einsteigen würden, weil die hohen Energiepreise nicht tragbar sind. Eventuell sieht man das in der Zukunft mit dem CO2 auch nicht mehr so schlimm, da es etwas gibt, dass die Erderwärmung kompensiert (Pläne zur globalen Abkühlung sind vorhanden), dann war der Kohleaussteieg, die Erneuerbaren und die Kernkraft ein Flop. Eventuell wird auch etwas neues erfunden und alle lagen falsch (die Kernfusion ist ein heißer Kandidat). Wir werden es wohl nicht mehr erfahren.

Wobei z.B. in Sachen Biomasse heute schon relativ klar ist, dass das eine dämliche Idee war. Es hat sich gut angehört, aber durch die Abholzung des Regenwalds, der europäischen Urwälder (pack den Tieger in den Tank oder zumindest seinen Lebensraum)und Maismonokulturen (incl klimaschädlicher Düngung), wurde deutlich mehr Schaden angerichtet, als verhindert.

Wer meint, er wüßte, was künftige Generationen denken, ist an Arroganz kaum zu überbieten. Alles, was man machen kann, ist nach bestem Wissen zu handeln und hoffen, dass künftige Generationen einem irgendwann zustimmen (oder zumindest vergeben)


----------



## MikolajPL (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nicht die Virenwelle, die wirtschaftliche Welle durch ausbleibende Waren. Allerdings wird das durch langsame Produktionssenkung bei uns abgepufferter als in Südkorea laufen.
> Ich ändere man den Urspungstext


Ha, ha, ha. Da habe ich dich wohl missverstanden ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



geisi2 schrieb:


> Die Produktion in China ist um ca. 70% eingebrochen. Die Produktionsketten sind dadurch in vielen Bereichen komplett gestört. Dann noch die Logistik dazu...mal kurz zusammengefasst...
> So jetzt kann jeder selbst mit a bisserl Logik od. Fantasie ausmalen was das für Auswirkungen hat zumal noch gar nix "paletti" ist. Ob die Maßnahmen der Chinesen wirken muss sich erst noch zeigen und andere Länder reagieren auch schon auffällig "panikartig".
> Aber wie jeder kann ich auch nur spekulieren und vermuten. Was ich aber mit Sicherheit sagen kann ist das ich sowas noch NIE erlebt habe. Das ganze Städte desinfiziert werden...hunderte Millionen Menschen in Quarantäne etc etc....
> Für mich passen die Zahlen auch nicht mit den drastischen Maßnahmen zusammen.
> ...



Mit SK Hynix hat jetzt der erste Fertiger in Südkorea eine größere Zahl von Angestellten wegen Corona-Gefahr nach Hause geschickt. Selbst wenn sich die Lage in China bessert (bislang verlangsamt sich nur die Geschwindigkeit der Verschlimmerung), resultiert daraus also noch lange keine Normalisierung in der gesamten Branche.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit SK Hynix hat jetzt der erste Fertiger in Südkorea eine größere Zahl von Angestellten wegen Corona-Gefahr nach Hause geschickt. Selbst wenn sich die Lage in China bessert (bislang verlangsamt sich nur die Geschwindigkeit der Verschlimmerung), resultiert daraus also noch lange keine Normalisierung in der gesamten Branche.


Enend, die Karavane zieht weiter, jetzt hat es Südkorea erwischt und die gesamten "Tigerstaaten" mit den wesentlichen Anteilen der HArdwareproduktion, werden der Reihe nach massive Produktionsausfälle haben. Die Krise beginnt gerade erst, sie ich noch nicht beendet.


----------



## geisi2 (23. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Mit SK Hynix hat jetzt der erste Fertiger in Südkorea eine größere Zahl von Angestellten wegen Corona-Gefahr nach Hause geschickt. Selbst wenn sich die Lage in China bessert (bislang verlangsamt sich nur die Geschwindigkeit der Verschlimmerung), resultiert daraus also noch lange keine Normalisierung in der gesamten Branche.



Es geht ja mittlerweile nicht mehr um Branchen sondern die gesamt Wirtschaft in fast allen Bereichen ist betroffen bzw. wird in Kürze betroffen sein. 
YouTube (Ist viel bla bla aber einige interessante Details sind dabei vor allem der Teil mit den "Mehrfacheffekten")

Für China ist die jetzige Situation ein Supergau und die werden alles tun um möglichst schnell das Vertrauen in die Produktion zurückzugewinnen.
Deswegen sollte man auch die Zahlen mit Vorsicht genießen wobei man ja nur hoffen kann das die Maßnahmen etwas bringen. Viel mehr kann man eigentlich nicht mehr machen aus staatlicher Sicht.

Aber es geht ja in anderen Ländern "lustig" weiter. Ganz ehrlich bekomme ich langsam richtige Bauchschmerzen was die nächsten Wochen/Monate noch so an Überraschungen mit sich bringen werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Betroffen sind alle Branchen, das ist klar. Aber zur Autoindustrie kann ich als Mainboard- und Kühlungs-Fachredakteur wenig sagen. 

Falls jemand nicht-Hardware-Nachrichten meidet: Am Wochenende hat Italien die ersten Ortschaften unter Quarantäne gestellt. Man sollte also nicht vergessen, dass SSD-Preise ganz sicher nicht das größte Übel an einer Krankheit sind, auch wenn Influenza weiterhin gefährlicher als Corona ist. für mehr Tote sorgt.


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> auch wenn Influenza weiterhin gefährlicher als Corona ist.


Eine gewagte These, siehe Mortalität: Grippe 0,2 % // Corona 2 %
Wenn Influenza gefährlicher ist frage ich mich auch, warum man dann bei Corona aber solch radikale Maßnahmen einleitet und Millionen Städte unter Quarantäne stellt??! 

MfG


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eine gewagte These, siehe Mortalität: Grippe 0,2 % // Corona 2 %
> Wenn Influenza gefährlicher ist frage ich mich auch, warum man dann bei Corona aber solch radikale Maßnahmen einleitet und Millionen Städte unter Quarantäne stellt??!
> 
> MfG



Eben, noch nicht mal Mediziner haben momentan einen blassen Schimmer, von daher sollte man mit solchen Äußerungen vorsichtig sein.
Also ich kann mich nicht errinern das jemals ganze Städte wegen Influenza unter Qurantäne gestellt wurden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> auch wenn Influenza weiterhin gefährlicher als Corona ist.


Diese Aussage halt ich weiterhin für nicht valide. Sie beruht auf minimalen und selektiven Fallzahlen. Ich verfolge die Anzahl der Toten zu Genesenen seit Wochen und wir liegen aktuell bei knapp 10%, stetig, aber asymptotisch fallend von ehedem 25% . Zum Vergleich, bei SARS hieß es auch während der gesamten Pandemie, dass es unter 3% sind, als am Ende "abgerechnet" wurde, lag man bei 9,6%. Darum braucht man keine Panik zu schieben, alle Foristen hier scheinen jung, kräftig und gesund, denke ich an meinen pflegebedürftigen Vater wäre es sein Tod, würde er sich jetzt mit dem aktuellen Coronavirus infizieren.

Wirtschaftlich wird die Touristikbranche einen massiven Dämpfer bekommen. Urlaub in Italien oder enge Kontakte in Skihütten sollte man aktuell vermeiden. Positiv überascht bin ich immer noch, dass aus den 16 Fällen in Deutschland  keine weiteren Ansteckungen folgten. Das lässt hoffen.

Viele übersehen, dass der wirtschaftliche Schaden erst beginnt. Da kommt ganz langsam eine Welle auf uns zu. Was in China gerade passiert, also umfassende Quarantäne mit in Folge geschlossenen Fabriken, wird in Südkorea und Italien in Kürze folgen. Siehe ich 35 Infektionsherde in den USA, schwant mir da auch nicht Gutes, weil es dort kein funktionierendes Gesundheitssystem für die Massen gibt.

Die Globalisierung ist übrigens in so einem Fall kein Nachteil, weil man zumindest Waren aus anderen Ländern beziehen kann.


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

Ich rechne auch zwischen Toten und Geheilten. Aktuell sind es 10 %, beginnend waren es knapp 30 %, so wie du sagst. Der abwärtige Trend lässt nach, so dass ich vermute, dass bei anhaltendem Verlauf, die Todesrate im hohen einstelligen Bereich liegen könnte. 

Davon ab halte ich die restriktiven Maßnahmen eher für ein Zeichen, dass Corona schlimmer als Influenza sein muss, sonst würde man nicht im zwei stelligen Millionen Bereich ganze Städte und Regionen unter Quarantäne stellen.^^

MfG


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich rechne auch zwischen Toten und Geheilten. Aktuell sind es 10 %, beginnend waren es knapp 30 %, so wie du sagst. Der abwärtige Trend lässt nach, so dass ich vermute, dass bei anhaltendem Verlauf, die Todesrate im hohen einstelligen Bereich liegen könnte.


Das Argument, dass viele leicht Erkrankten nicht in die Statistik kommen kontere ich damit, dass auch nicht alle Todesfälle richtig zugeordnet werden. Der Unterschied zu Grippe ist, dass niemand vorherige Infektionen hatte. Im Gegensatz zur Grippe, in der großflächig geimpft wird, würde ein ungebremster Verlauf des Coronavirus zu viele Menschen gleichzeitig betreffen. Und wenn man sich vorstellt, was in Regionen passiert, in denen 10% der Bevölkerung akut krank sind und davon 5% Intensivmedizin benötigen würden, dann ahnt man, was hier los wäre.

Hoffen wir weiter, dass mit aggressiven Maßnahmen alle Infektionsherde eingedämmt werden können. Ich ahne aber, schau ich auf Länder mit schwachem Gesundheitswesen, dass es dafür zu spät sein könnte. Abwarten ....

Und dann sind höhere SSD-Preise unserer geringstes Problem. Dann könnten auch GPUs teurer und knapp  werden, und das geht ja wohl gar nicht!


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

In China gibt ja nicht mal genug Test kits und die waren auch nicht genau.


Jemand der Tod ist.. aber vorher nicht getestet wurde , werden die hinterher geprüft ob er an corona gestorben ist ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



DaStash schrieb:


> Eine gewagte These, siehe Mortalität: Grippe 0,2 % // Corona 2 %
> Wenn Influenza gefährlicher ist frage ich mich auch, warum man dann bei Corona aber solch radikale Maßnahmen einleitet und Millionen Städte unter Quarantäne stellt??!
> 
> MfG





nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Eben, noch nicht mal Mediziner haben momentan einen blassen Schimmer, von daher sollte man mit solchen Äußerungen vorsichtig sein.
> Also ich kann mich nicht errinern das jemals ganze Städte wegen Influenza unter Qurantäne gestellt wurden



Ich habe die Aussage euren Wünschen gemäß entschärft, aber falsch war sie nicht. Corona mag eine deutlich höhere Sterblichkeitsrate unter den gemeldeten Infektionen haben, aber die Gefahr ist das Produkt aus Mortalität und Ansteckungsgefahr. Für China sind nach einem Monat 2.500 Todesfälle durch Corona gemeldet. Für Influenza finde ich keine belastbaren Zahlen, aber wenn man im globalen Mittel liegt, ergeben sich 54.000 Tote pro Jahr. Auf Niveau Deutschlands wären es 29.000, auf dem für die USA vielerorts genannten Level 160.000. Für ein Land mit 1,4 Milliarden Einwohnern und umgelegt auf das Winterhalbjahr also 5.000 bis 26.000 Tote pro Monat durch Influenza gegenüber 2.500 durch Corona.

Jeder davon ist einer zu viel, aber die aktuelle Panik auf Bürgerseite halte ich für nicht gerechtfertigt. Ein drastisch erhöhtes Risiko besteht für das behandelnde Personal, dass Corona-Infizierten nahe kommen muss, sich aber nicht dagegen impfen kann. Aber die drastischen Quarantäne-Maßnahmen sehe ich weniger als Folge der Bekämpfbarkeit denn der Gefährlichkeit von Corona. Wenn wir Influenza ausrotten könnten, in dem wir ein ein 0,1 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung für vier Wochen unter Hausarest stellen, dann hätten wir es längst getan. Aber das ist aufgrund der flächendeckenden Verbreitung nicht möglich. Bei Corona dagegen schon und wir brauchen definitiv nicht zwei derartike Krankheiten, die sich dauerhaft in der menschlichen Gesellschaft etablieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> IAuf Niveau Deutschlands wären es 29.000.


Das kommt aber selten vor ...
Und wir brauchen ja keine zweite derartige Infektionswelle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle Grippe: So breitet sich die Influenza in Deutschland aus | STERN.de


----------



## RyzA (24. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber das ist aufgrund der flächendeckenden Verbreitung nicht möglich. Bei Corona dagegen schon und wir brauchen definitiv nicht zwei derartike Krankheiten, die sich dauerhaft in der menschlichen Gesellschaft etablieren.


Ich habe das Gefühl, dass man bei Corona auch schon, zumindest teilweise, den Überblick verloren hat.
Bzw nicht alles an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt und Sachen verschwiegen werden.

Topic: Das ist natürlich schade. Ich wollte mir eigentlich dieses Jahr noch eine zweite SSD mit 2TB holen.
Mal beobachten den Markt.

Das zeigt auch,  wie gefährlich es ist, von wenigen Herstellern bzw Ländern abhängig zu sein.
Genauso wie mit den Antibiotika.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Ich ahne aber, schau ich auf Länder mit schwachem Gesundheitswesen, dass es dafür zu spät sein könnte. Abwarten ....



Sicher, die haben halt die A-Karte gezogen 

Deswegen hält auch die WHO eine Pandamie für möglich


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Das kommt aber selten vor ...



Es war eine Durchschnittsrechnung. Der Durchschnitt kommt per Definition im Schnitt jährlich vor. 
Aber je nachdem, welchen Zeitraum man betrachtet, bekommt man bei Influenza natürlich ganz andere Ergebnisse. Nimmt man beispielsweise auch die 90er Jahre mit hinzu, wie in deiner Aufstellung, verschlechtern sich die Zahlen deutlich. Im Schnitt fast 7.000 Tote im Jahr für einen Staat mit 83 Millionen Einwohnern wären auf die Größe Chinas hochgerechnet gut 117.000 Influenza-Opfer pro Saison. In einem guten Jahr deutlich weniger, in einem schlechten deutlich mehr, aber im Schnitt weitaus mehr als Corona bislang verursacht.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es war eine Durchschnittsrechnung. Der Durchschnitt kommt per Definition im Schnitt jährlich vor.
> Aber je nachdem, welchen Zeitraum man betrachtet, bekommt bei Influenza natürlich ganz andere Ergebnisse. Nimmt man beispielsweise auch die 90er Jahre mit hinzu, wie in deiner Aufstellung, verschlechtern sich die Zahlen deutlich. Im Schnitt fast 7.000 Tote im Jahr für einen Staat mit 83 Millionen Einwohnern wären auf die Größe Chinas hochgerechnet gut 117.000 Influenza-Opfer pro Saison. In einem guten Jahr deutlich weniger, in einem schlechten deutlich mehr, aber im Schnitt weitaus mehr als Corona bislang verursacht.



Naja das klingt aber hier ganz anders 

Zitat "Allerdings liege die Sterblichkeit bei der Grippe bei etwa 0,1 Prozent, beim neuartigen Coronavirus hingegen zwischen 0,5 und 1,5 Prozent. "Das heißt, das Virus ist für denjenigen, der die Infektion bekommt, zehn Mal gefährlicher", warnte der Virologe."

Quelle Ein Virus und der Seuchenschutz: Wie gut ist Deutschland vorbereitet? - n-tv.de


----------



## Andrej (25. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN!!!⚰
Die Rentenversicherung wird es Freuen!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Naja das klingt aber hier ganz anders
> 
> Zitat "Allerdings liege die Sterblichkeit bei der Grippe bei etwa 0,1 Prozent, beim neuartigen Coronavirus hingegen zwischen 0,5 und 1,5 Prozent. "Das heißt, das Virus ist für denjenigen, der die Infektion bekommt, zehn Mal gefährlicher", warnte der Virologe."



repeat as necessary:


PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> ... Corona mag eine deutlich höhere Sterblichkeitsrate unter den gemeldeten Infektionen haben, aber die Gefahr ist das Produkt aus Mortalität und Ansteckungsgefahr. ...


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> repeat as neceassary:



Bitte weniger Anglizismen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*

@Türschwelle:
Ich versuch zumindest mal die Zahl der Fehler zu reduzieren.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2020)

*AW: Wegen Coronavirus: Produktionsausfälle sorgen für Probleme - höhere SSD-Preise erwartet*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @Türschwelle:
> Ich versuch zumindest mal die Zahl der Fehler zu reduzieren.



Keine Gags mit Namen.


----------

